# Todtnau oder Todtmoos?



## klmp77 (2. Dezember 2005)

Guten Tag,
ich plane im September 2006 eine Woche im schönen Schwarzwald zu touren und würde von Euch, liebe Locals, gerne erfahren, ob als Basiscamp Todtnau oder Todtmoos die bessere Wahl ist. Oder liege ich bei beiden falsch? Oder ist das gehoppst wie gesprungen?
Vielen Dankeschön im voraus.


----------



## waldman (2. Dezember 2005)

meiner meinung nach todtnau.

erstens bike park

zweitens schauinsland, feldberg, gegend von freiburg ist einfach top.

todtmoos hat eigentlich nix besonderes, obwohl es in umgebung bernau/todtmoos auch schöne sachen gibt.
totdnau is aber besser, wegen schauinsland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eckbart (2. Dezember 2005)

würde dir auch Todtnau vorschlagen


----------



## Wooly (2. Dezember 2005)

Ebenfalls. Todnau liegt einigermaßen zentral, Todmoos am Arsch der Welt.


----------



## blackforest (2. Dezember 2005)

Also wenn eins von den beiden dann eher Todtnau. 

Ich weiß zwar nicht, in welche Richtung ihr tendiert (DH, FR, XC) aber ich würd mal noch den Schluchsee ins Rennen werfen. Da gibts auch einige sehr schöne Trails und abends nach der Tour kann man noch baden gehen.


----------



## Rock-the-forest (6. Dezember 2005)

@ blackforest

Welche Trails am Schluchsee meinst du denn?? Gibts da noch welche die ich nicht kenne?? würde mich echt mal interessieren.

Gruß Holger


----------



## blackforest (7. Dezember 2005)

Da könnte man schon schöne Touren fahren.

Richtung Herzogenhorn dann runter nach St. Blasien (super schöner Singletrail). Dann durch den Blasiwald zurück, da hats auch noch schöne Wege. Da oben gibts eh einige schöne Singletrails.

Dann natürlich Felsenweg bei Höchenschwand. Wenn man Lust hat kann man danach noch bis ins Leineck runterfahren. Ums Leineck rum gibts auch noch ne Menge Singletrails, die entweder in Brenden oder Berau beginnen. Somit sind die vom Schluchsee aus auch erreichbar. 

Kürzere Singletrails gibts in den Tälern da ja dauernd. Und Radler hats da eher wenig, vorallem seit ich zum studieren in Freiburg wohne.

Freiburg hat alles in allem schon die besseren Singletrails, vorallem sind die nicht so steinig wie da südlich vom Schluchsee. Da gibts Trails da sind deine Felgen danach gesteinigt.


----------



## klmp77 (7. Dezember 2005)

schon mal vielen dank an alle. es ging sich dabei u.a. auch um ein günstiges hotelangebot, aber wenn die meinungen so in die richtung todtnau gehen werde ich da bestimmt auch was feines finden. wieso höre ich hier immer singletrail/-track? sind wir denn thematisch nicht gerade in baden-württemberg? herrscht denn da nicht die strenge Zwokommanullnullmeterregel???


----------



## Eike. (7. Dezember 2005)

klmp77 schrieb:
			
		

> sind wir denn thematisch nicht gerade in baden-württemberg? herrscht denn da nicht die strenge Zwokommanullnullmeterregel???


Jupp, wieder mal eine krasse Diskrepanz zwischen gesetzlicher Theorie und gelebter Praxis


----------



## pukaki9000 (17. Februar 2006)

Todtnauuuuuu...

is richtig coole, egal mit was. Hardtail, Fully...
Echt egal

Und Pensionen sind auch nich so teuer.


----------



## der-tick.de (17. Februar 2006)

pukaki9000 schrieb:
			
		

> Todtnauuuuuu...
> 
> is richtig coole, egal mit was. Hardtail, Fully...
> Echt egal
> ...


Die Pensionen sind deutschlandüblich Spottbillig und dort erst recht! 
Aber ehrlich gesagt würde ich zumindest den Bikepark meiden, wenn ich mit dem Hardtail unterwegs bin. Mir taten dann immer nach nem halben Tag die Beine weh. 
Aber als Ausgangspunkt für Touren ist es ja Ideal. Vor allem, da man sich durch den Lift etwas Höhenmeter sparen kann. Und ehrlich gesagt... Bergrunter machts doch jeder Gruppe spass, oder? DH,FR,XC...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

